# طلب سكربتات مسيحية



## Jesus Son 261 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
لكل من لديه خبرة في البرمجيات

مطلوب أكثر من سكربت مسيحي
على سبيل المثل انا دايخ على سكربت الكتاب المقدس php
أو سكربت تفسير
او سكربت اسئلة و أجوبة
أو سكربت قاموس الكتاب المقدس

أي حاجة من السكربتات دي تكون جاهزة برمجية php عشان أي حد يحتاجها ممكن يركبها على موقعه

هل حد عنده فكرة عنهم؟
حد عنده اي سكربتات مفيدة؟

لو مش متوفرة سكربتات مجانية
هل حد يعرف منين ممكن أجيب سكربت مدفوع ، أو حتى برمجة خاصة؟.
حد يعرف مبرمج مسيحي ممكن يبرمج سكربت php احترافي زي اللي انا طلبتهم؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كان فى من سنتين موقع استضافة مسيحى وكان عامل منتدى دعم فنى مسيحى

ومتهيالى هما شغالين فى البرمجة برضوا

هحاول اجبلك الرابط بتاعة​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا ديانة
و بالنسبة لكيوبيد انا مش هاخد استضافات
ولا عمري هفكر اخد استضافة عربية اصلا هههههههههههه
المهم هشوفه في حوار البرمجة و ربنا يسهل


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكلة انة صعب يلاقى شركة مسيحية بتعمل برمجة حلوة


قليل لما يلاقى

البرمجة ممكن يكون سهل التقيد بتاعها

بس طبعا لو فى غلطة فى البرمجة شكرا على كدة

انا عندى فكرة تانية

بس هتاخد منها وقت على ما يعرف يلاقى حد مسيحى منها

بس دى ممكن تبقى اسهل واحلى بكتير

موقع ترايد نت للدعم الفنى للمنتديات
وموقع الويب العربى برضوا

بيبقى فيهم مبرمجين من كل شكل ولون

اقعد قلب فيهم يومين يمكن لاعلا وعسى تلاقى حد مسيحى :dntknw:[/COLOR][/CENTER][/SIZE]


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> المشكلة انة صعب يلاقى شركة مسيحية بتعمل برمجة حلوة
> 
> 
> قليل لما يلاقى
> ...



للاسف ترايدنت اغلبهم من الدول العربيه وبالذات السعوديه

عموما شوف يا جيسوس سون الحوار ده ولو فى تكلفه ماليه انا معاك فيها عادى


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> للاسف ترايدنت اغلبهم من الدول العربيه وبالذات السعوديه
> 
> عموما شوف يا جيسوس سون الحوار ده ولو فى تكلفه ماليه انا معاك فيها عادى



هو فعلا كدة بس يمكن يلاقى 

هو احتمال ضئيل

بس على الاقل لو لقى حد ممكن يشوف شغل سابق لية واعمال لية 

ويشوف رائى الاعضاء عنة

وربنا يوفقة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا اقولك على حاجة

الفلوس الى هتتدفعها

اتعلم بيها برمجة واتعلم واعمل انت السكربت :d​


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هل ممكن توضيح اكثر لماهية عمل السكربت بالظبط؟
بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس و التفاسير و القواميس، فانا سأبرمجها على صيغة plugin للمنتديات المسيحية التي توافق الجيل الرابع عن قريب.


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 ديسمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> هل ممكن توضيح اكثر لماهية عمل السكربت بالظبط؟
> بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس و التفاسير و القواميس، فانا سأبرمجها على صيغة plugin للمنتديات المسيحية التي توافق الجيل الرابع عن قريب.




nice job ya man 100/100


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

> المشكلة انة صعب يلاقى شركة مسيحية بتعمل برمجة حلوة
> 
> 
> قليل لما يلاقى
> ...



ترايدنت انا حفظته ركن ركن :mus13:
اغلبهم سعوديين و مسلمين



> للاسف ترايدنت اغلبهم من الدول العربيه وبالذات السعوديه



بالظبط



> عموما شوف يا جيسوس سون الحوار ده ولو فى تكلفه ماليه انا معاك فيها عادى



كويس جدًا
بس المهم نلاقي حد يعملنا حاجة حلوة



> ولا اقولك على حاجة
> 
> الفلوس الى هتتدفعها
> 
> اتعلم بيها برمجة واتعلم واعمل انت السكربت :



صدقيني انا ممكن اتعلم برمجة من غير فلوس
بس المشكلة في الوقت
و بعدين انا بالي مش طويل
انا فكرت اعمل الكتاب المقدس بنظام صفحات html سهلة جدًا
بس هتاخد وقت
و انا بالي مش طويل أبدًا



> هل ممكن توضيح اكثر لماهية عمل السكربت بالظبط؟



اهلا اخونا ماي روك
السكربتات اللي بتكلم فيها حاجات متنوعة
يعني مثلا سكربت اسئلة و أجوبة
سكربت كتب مقروءة
سكربت الانجيل
سكربت تفاسير
كدة يعني



> بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس و التفاسير و القواميس، فانا سأبرمجها على صيغة plugin للمنتديات المسيحية التي توافق الجيل الرابع عن قريب.



جميل جدًا
بس متنساش الجيل التالت عشان غلابة  هههههههههههه
بس دلوقتي لما أحب اعمل موقع و احط عليه حاجة زي كدة
مش هيتفيد حاجة بـ plugin أو حتى product لمنتدى في بي
انا عاوز حاجة منفصلة
سكربت خاص بنفسه مش اضافة على سكربت معين

عموما انا هحط الموضوع في دماغي و هفضل وراه لغاية ما أنفذه


----------



## JesusSoft (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع
> لكل من لديه خبرة في البرمجيات
> 
> مطلوب أكثر من سكربت مسيحي
> ...



* احبتي في المسيح تحية طيبة و بعد ,
 لقد انشئت لكم هذا السكربت للصوم المقدس بدون قواعد بيانات هام لجميع المواقع المسيحية لتكتمل
//
السكريبت بدون قواعد بيانات
//
كل ما عليكم رفع الملفات و بعدها استعرض من المتصفح
 و سترى السكربت تركب بأمتي
ألان نأتي لتحميل 

http://upload.kenametro.com/do.php?filename=kenametro.com13229404701.rar
السكريبت فى حماك يارب
*​


----------



## elghost (17 يناير 2012)

انا ممكن اشاركم في برمجه اي بلوج او سكربت ونضيفه بصفه مجانيه  لتعميم علي جميع المنتديات المسيحيه 

الي عايز يشاركني في البرمجه  انا جاهز واقدر اساعد في برمجه اي سكربت 

انا شفت البرمجه بتاعت الكتاب المقدس هنا في المنتدي وراسلت الادمن الاداره يا ريت يبقي يشوف الرساله ويرد عليا 

منتديات كنوز السماء 

www.konozalsamaa.com/vb


----------



## michaelzaky (4 فبراير 2012)

*

      يمكنك عمل راديو على موقعك أو منتداك بسعر يبدأ من 10 دولار + إستضافة موقعك مجانا
http://www.AZ-StreamingServer.com/


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*بص انا كل اللي قدرت اجيبه 

http://web******s.softpedia.com/******/Miscellaneous/My-Online-Bible-20690.html
*​


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

ٍS c r i p t mkan el **************


----------



## michaelzaky (24 يونيو 2012)

احجز حسابك الخاص عند AZ-StreamingServer.com .
    قم برفع ملفات الراديو باستخدام أي برنامج (مثل FileZilla)
    ادخل إلى لوحة التحكم الخاصة بك وابدأ في تكوين playlists
    ابدأ في اضافة الملفات التي قمت برفعها إلى playlist مثل اﻷغاني, الفواصل, البرامج ومواعيدها, والإعلانات. ثم ابدأ الراديو
    قم بإضافت مشغل الفلاش إلى موقعك أو منتداك.


----------



## باسم صابر (2 يوليو 2012)

انا تحت امرك فى برمجه اى سكربت بس من غير قاعده بيانات


----------



## michaelzaky (23 يوليو 2013)

*عمل راديو*

إبدأ الراديو الخاص بموقعك أو منتداك بـ $5.95 في الشهر :: http://www.AZ-StreamingServer.com


----------



## admin of hbeba (30 سبتمبر 2013)

باسم صابر خبير برمجه html او php وانا كمان فى الخدمه وللتاكد من مصداقيه باسم اسم موقعه معلم الاجيال


----------



## باسم صابر (30 سبتمبر 2013)

admin of hbeba قال:


> باسم صابر خبير برمجه html او php وانا كمان فى الخدمه وللتاكد من مصداقيه باسم اسم موقعه معلم الاجيال



مين حضرتك؟


----------



## admin of hbeba (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هانى يا باسم


----------



## michaelzaky (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*راديو*

إبدأ الراديو الخاص بموقعك أو منتداك بـ $5.95 في الشهر :: http://www.AZ-StreamingServer.com


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 مارس 2014)

اذا اردتم ممكن ابرمج لكم بلغة php انا مبرمج وخبرة جيدة 5 سنوات فيها


----------

